# R.I.P Napolion



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

We all stand here to day to remember the greatest baby scorpion alive who ran around with over sized crickets on his stinger and stung me all the time 


R.I.P Napolion the great.


----------



## Chez86 (May 20, 2014)

Ouchy naughty scorp! Rest in peace feisty fella.


----------

